# Just checking - Great weapons overrides speed of asuryan right?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

As in White Lions?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

No, I'm afraid that Always Strikes First takes precedence in this case - It makes High Elves with great weapons Extremely dangerous, their white lions, sword masters and GW armed characters - there really isn't a drawback for them at all, apart from being "two handed".

The thing is that Strikes Last rule (for great weapons, see P54) mentions that Strikes Last only takes effect when striking in normal initiave order. Speed of Asuryan gives the Always Strikes first rule, which overrides the normal inititive order - meaning that Strikes Last doesn't come into effect. So models with ASF really do always strike first.

Hope that helps clear it up


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i hate high elves :angry: damned speedy little gits!!!!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The only time the great weapon is a disadvantage for High Elves is if they're fighting someone else with the Always Strikes First rule (and let's face it, there's at least a magic item in almost every army which provides the rule). If both sides have Always Strikes First, you go in initiative order, and when you're swinging in initiative order, the great weapons strike last. Makes Chaos Lords with the Always Strikes First helmet obnoxious against Chrace-themed High Elf armies, since the lord's initiative is better than the elves'.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks eveyone. Wow! O_O

Guess that's good enough reason to trade out my DPs for WL in my defensive list then.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

you know, i really hate that rule:angry:

psst... i don't play high elves. major surprise or what?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The ASF made units like swordmasters and white lions worth the points again before they were simply ignored for mass silver helm cavalry and pheonix guard


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn sometimes it can get right out confusing with ASF I mean it gets even worse when taking into affect charging, and the like.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

I love that rule and I don't play HE! It makes the army much more interesting to play against, as you have to count on striking last. With my Dwarfs, not much difference though! I almost always hit last anyways.

White Lions are a fantastic unit as long as an Organ Gun or Hellblaster isn't shoving shots down their face.

Basically ASF trumps anything that happens during the combat round. Things like impact hits are before the combat round, so they go first, but ASF means before any other attacks.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Damn sometimes it can get right out confusing with ASF I mean it gets even worse when taking into affect charging, and the like.


It's not actually all that difficult. ASF always goes first, then chargers, then I order, then Strikes Last. If two people have Always strikes first, then it goes to I order (and you ignore Great Weapon/strikes last).

Hope that helps


----------

